# Goffs (by Alaric)



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

My Goff ork army.

Some Black Reach miniatures to begin :

*The Big Boss :*









*Nobz :*









*Boyz :*

















A family picture :









*Some Kopters :*


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

*A battlewagon*:

















And *a Stompa :*

























A comparison with *my old Méka-gargant * scratchbuilted 13 years ago :


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Great minis. I love the ork's skin tone, how do you do it? +rep


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

alien said:


> Great minis. I love the ork's skin tone, how do you do it? +rep


For the skin, I used an application of Knarloc Green (Foundation), a brush of Gretchin Green (F°), and then Gryphonne Sepia Wash for Boyz, and Devlan Mud Wash for Nobz and Boss.

The last painted minis. Nobz with heavy armor, big choppa, slugga and wandering snots. 

It's my first "cross-over". 

These Nobz are demons killers. The snotlings imprisoned in small cages, suspended under the epaulets, are survivors who kept their nerve after their crossing of Warp, after a shot of a Shock Attack Gun. They are used as detectors of Demons, like an anti-Warp alarme, they start to scream when a demonic entity shows the tip of a claw.

*The Grey Nobz et Kizitor Greenwold :*


















Some *Runtherds * :










A *Trukk* :










A second Battlewagon :


----------



## Naravus (Jan 31, 2008)

Dead 'ard!
Love the skin tone and the only criticism is the white on the first BW looks a bit too clean for my tastes. 

Rather simple skin painting method for their quality now that I think about it. +rep!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

As already said, your skin tones are exceptional. Very smooth. +rep.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicely done. Very clean paint job that would look very impressive on the table!:victory:


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

That's awesome.
I recently finished the AOBR orks, but I buggered up the paintjob on the metal. Looking at yours, it's exactly what I wanted to do with it. How did you do yours?

EDIT: I just read about the Grey Nobz. That's just awesome, dude. +rep.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I do really like the skin tone that you did but I also really like the battlewagons especially the second one that you did. Very nice.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

The quality of your painting is fantastic, but those Grey Nobs really take the cake. Well deserved + rep, sir! :mrgreen:


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great models, you have a very distinctive painting scheme for your orks.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

I really like the scratch build is really cool, but so is everything here. I agree with Morfang that the battlewagons are stand-outs.

+Repppppp


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

That was really, really, really, really well done, like if the top level was pro, you just passed it! Good Job!!! +rep!!!

~Beltiac


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Just a joke. A mission marker.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

One month without painting, but no, I'm no dead. Not yet.

One big vehicle for the Grey Nobz force and Kizitor Greenwold. A Grey Knights' Mk1 Land-Raider as chassis.


















































Two other goff vehicles in WIP.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Great conversion. Perfect for your "Grey Nobz":victory:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Having an army like this Stomp my arse on the table would be a pleasure. The entire force is really well done. Skintones, conversions(Grey nobz in particular) scratchbuilds. This lot has it all. Really great work.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Another Battle Waaaghon. In black & red.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

And one Truk. The Boyz have meet Harlekins, and survived to their presumption, hur hur hur !


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Grey nobs may be the best thing ever- Even better than the Looted Carnifex.

Wonderful, wonderful work. +rep


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

A little companion for my Big Boss (Fenryll miniature) and some modifications for the Nob and Boyz' shoulders (in checkerboard pattern' Truk).


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

The checkers look great! You can't get enough checkers if you are a Goff:victory:


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Some Burnas :

















And some Death Skulls Lootas :


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome work, as always. Love the dirty feel of the metallics and the skin tone is perfect.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

brilliant work. +Rep for sure


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

Speechless, the heavily armoured boys are the nuts.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

How do you do your metals?


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> How do you do your metals?


Well, I use of Boltgun Metal (with pinch of Chaos Black in). And Badab Black Ink.
When dry, I use a very diluted juice made with Vermin Brown, Scorched Brown and lots of water.
Then dry again : mat varnish.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Those are fantastic! Same with everyone else, the Grey Nobz are brilliant. How did you do the yellowed cloth colour for the burnas? Snakebite leather with Devlan Mud wash? It's really good!

Oh, and the Lootas are awesome too.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> How did you do the yellowed cloth colour for the burnas? Snakebite leather with Devlan Mud wash?


Many thanks for your comments, all.

For the clothes : Tauset Ochre or Iyanden Darksun, with Devlan Mud wash, yes. And after, my brown juice, like i explain above. That's all.

If I wanna paint all these miniatures, I must use Speedy Gonzales' methods. :grin:


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

*Kizitor Greenwold - Orko Malefikus - spiritual leader of the Grey Nobz.*

I added to him three levitating Skulls.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I really like your tattered gritty Ork-look you have on your models, very well done all over. Keep more Orks a comin:grin:


----------



## sonofchaotica (Nov 29, 2009)

This army is amazing! great work :good: without doubt the best ork project i've seen since red orktober +rep


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

*Lots of pictures *of this Ork army, fighting my Imperial Guard, here:

http://zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=gals&idx=221

Enjoy !


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

good god thats allot of well painted models 
+ rep for both of you


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Three Buggies with Skorchas for the Goffs:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Alariccantonain said:


> If I wanna paint all these miniatures, I must use Speedy Gonzales' methods. :grin:


Best Gonzales' job I've ever seen. :victory: These are terrific! The army shots are great too, same with Kizitor Greenwold.

...My little oomie inquisitor looks pretty scrawny now!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Alariccantonain said:


>


All three of them are really sweet, but this one in particular is awesome :biggrin:
Have a well deserved motivator:wink:


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

them buggys are pukka, have you got any WIP pics so you can do a tut?


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

A Waaagh! without *Gretchins* is not a real Waaagh!.


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

Please have my children!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> I added to him three levitating Skulls.


*LOVE* the levitating skulls!k:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

its like he is using his weirdboyy powers to summon them... he is a grey ork after all!


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Alternative BurnaBoyz :


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice use of Ogre GutPlates , whats the rest of the fuel tank made from?.

Great work as always.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Nice use of Ogre GutPlates , whats the rest of the fuel tank made from?.


Clothes' size indicators.


----------



## Whiskey (Oct 4, 2010)

FOR DA WAAAAAGHH!!!

Love your army mate looking sweet.

I have 1 question. WHERE IS *GHAZGHKULL!!!* One of the best ork models ever made - he is a must!

Id give u rep if i knew how to to it : /


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Ghazghkull is on the way...

*Kommando Goff.*


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Man, I love my orks but yours are absolutely amazing! The skin looks great!  

Have a wad of Rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking fantastic as usual mate! I absolutely love the burnaboyz conversion!


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Some new miniatures : Goffs with burning rokitts :


















(More pictures on my blog)
http://alariccantonain.canalblog.com/


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brilliant as always. Loving the flames. Well done.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic work. Like the flame effect.


----------

